# Weight loss help



## Lauras87 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd like to loose some weight but when I've tried dieting I either have loads of hypos (even when i cut back my insulin) or don't lose any weight.

I do eat a lot of carbs which probably doesn't help.

I've been thinking of meal replacement shakes but not sure if this would be any good or just a waste of money.

Has anyone got any tips for weightloss (apart from ditch the carbs)?


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Laura, if you like your carbs, Slimming World Green or Extra Easy might suit you.  Unlimited fruit, veg, pasta, potatoes, rice, fat free dairy.  Measured portions of meat, bread, cheese, cereals.  Syn values for everything that's not 'free', with 5-15 syns (100-300 cals) per day.  You can feel full all the time and still lose weight.  They won't let you join if you have less than half a stone to lose, especially if that takes you under the lowest 'healthy' BMI for your height.  If you'd rather try meal replacements, do talk to your GP first to make sure they're safe for you.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hi Laura, if you like your carbs, Slimming World Green or Extra Easy might suit you.  Unlimited fruit, veg, pasta, potatoes, rice, fat free dairy.  Measured portions of meat, bread, cheese, cereals.  Syn values for everything that's not 'free', with 5-15 syns (100-300 cals) per day.  You can feel full all the time and still lose weight.  They won't let you join if you have less than half a stone to lose, especially if that takes you under the lowest 'healthy' BMI for your height.  If you'd rather try meal replacements, do talk to your GP first to make sure they're safe for you.



Ooohhh ill have a look tomorrow when I'm at work & have unlimited internet.

Thank you leelee


----------



## Cleo (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning Laura,
Have you thought about signing up to a gym?  Pump classes will transform your body in no time (honestly!) and zumba classes are a fun cardio work out.  I am sure I probably look like an idiot in my zumba classes - but I dont care because its fun and I get a good work out!

I've never been a big fan / believer of diets - I prefer to just eat normally and then burn it off at the gym (I like food too much!).  I love my carbs as well - but I try to "limit" this to 10CPs per day.  The other thing I dont like about diets is that whilst the weight might come off it never seems to stay off.....

I'd suggest you try the gym - its also really good for your MENTAL health - there's nothing like a good "post - gym - happy - hormone - buzz" 

Good luck !


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Morning Laura,
> Have you thought about signing up to a gym?  Pump classes will transform your body in no time (honestly!) and zumba classes are a fun cardio work out.  I am sure I probably look like an idiot in my zumba classes - but I dont care because its fun and I get a good work out!
> 
> I've never been a big fan / believer of diets - I prefer to just eat normally and then burn it off at the gym (I like food too much!).  I love my carbs as well - but I try to "limit" this to 10CPs per day.  The other thing I dont like about diets is that whilst the weight might come off it never seems to stay off.....
> ...



Hi cleo.

I do the gym thing but nothing seems to improve, my tummy still wobbles!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 8, 2013)

hhhmmm.... are there any classes that focus specifically on toning the abs?, or can you get some advice from one of the fitness instructors ? (ie draw up goals and a plan on how to achieve them).  The gym should def. be able to help you!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cleo said:


> hhhmmm.... are there any classes that focus specifically on toning the abs?, or can you get some advice from one of the fitness instructors ? (ie draw up goals and a plan on how to achieve them).  The gym should def. be able to help you!



I do spinning, there was an ace class for toning up but they stopped doing it!


----------



## runner (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Laura,  you might need to spend some time experimenting with your background insulin while you loose weight, particularly if you do more excercise - maybe your DSN could help with this?

I have lost a stone since Christmas - don't do diets as such, and I eat carbs, for e.g. will often have toast or a hot cross bun for breccy (I don't use any spread though, including in sandwiches, except when I'm having marmite!) although probably fewer.  I am just eating healthily, but smaller portions, and not snacking in the evenings - occassionaly fruit.  I don't deny myself anything, because it doesn't work for me, but tend to steer clear of chocolate etc. because I find once I've had some, I crave sweet things, but after not having had any for a while, the cravings dissapear.  If i really fancy a bit of cake, I'll have some for lunch.  I make a no fat, no sugar cake, but lots of fruit in it and wholemeal flour, so pretty healthy!

Hope that helps.


----------

